# 1992 240sx le,digital dash and hud will not work.



## slick240sxle (Oct 10, 2004)

I have a 1992 240sx and it has the digital dash and hud it will only stay on for a few seconds question is how do i test to see what is wrong if you can answer me that would be great. l8er


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

maybe a short in the wiring, or a bulb going? also could be something in the fuse box


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

you probably need to tell us more on the circumstances and conditions and whatnot. example: mine was working after the car warmed up but would not work while the car was cold. in this event I was able to figure out that the solder joints were worn and that when it warmed up, the molecules expanded, thus completing the circuit. from that I was able to find and fix the problem.

also, I would also try to do a search. i don't mind repeating myself, but others do. thanks. let me know how it goes.


----------



## slick240sxle (Oct 10, 2004)

holydiver said:


> you probably need to tell us more on the circumstances and conditions and whatnot. example: mine was working after the car warmed up but would not work while the car was cold. in this event I was able to figure out that the solder joints were worn and that when it warmed up, the molecules expanded, thus completing the circuit. from that I was able to find and fix the problem.
> 
> also, I would also try to do a search. i don't mind repeating myself, but others do. thanks. let me know how it goes.


hey thanks for reading it, the dash speedo only lighghts up when car is in the on position not started it will stay on for 10-20 seconds then turn of and i dont want to start to rip all the wireing out just to figure out what th problem is if it is an easy fix.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

slick240sxle said:


> hey thanks for reading it, the dash speedo only lighghts up when car is in the on position not started it will stay on for 10-20 seconds then turn of and i dont want to start to rip all the wireing out just to figure out what th problem is if it is an easy fix.


Go to www.northwestnissans.com
Do a SEARCH on the HUD and speedo lights. You will find the fix.
Also, view the FAQ


----------

